# Things you don't want to admit...



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

:shock:  :shock: ...ummmm..eerrrrr...I ...watch...(GULP)...Gilmore Girls. Sheewww.. I feel better now.  At first I was made by my girlfriend but it has grown on me....okay okay enough about me...now it's your turn. :? 

It's okay-  we will laugh at you but in order to laugh you gotta spill some too.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 16, 2004)

I like baths....


THats about all I got



Zach


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> I like baths....
> 
> 
> THats about all I got
> ...



AAWWW now Zach...I know you got something better than that. Think of it as therapy.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 17, 2004)

ok ummmmmm, I really like teddy bears too, wait I mean I think they're alright


----------



## Not Neve (Nov 17, 2004)

Can't really comment on Gilmore Girls cause I've never seen it myself.  But Zach, that is quite a confession.  1st baths, then teddy bears but what about baths _with_ teddy bears?


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 17, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Can't really comment on Gilmore Girls cause I've never seen it myself.  But Zach, that is quite a confession.  1st baths, then teddy bears but what about baths _with_ teddy bears?



LOL, now you're all on to me!!!  

* runs and hide in the bathroom with his favorite Teddy Bear*



Zach


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 17, 2004)

that I will die alone...


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2004)

When I was little I was taught that my soft toys came to life when I was asleep and they had a party. Now I think every soft toy has feelings. For example, yesterday I bought a small white bear for a Christmas present which left two in the box. I felt a right bastard taking away their friend.

Still, at least I didn't leave one on his own.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2004)

I have an un-natural fear of chocolate cake - and sometimes I drink too much....


----------



## manda (Nov 17, 2004)

I LOVE Gilmore Girls!!!!
Best show on tv!


my confession: i own about 14 pairs of jeans


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 17, 2004)

Loves Gilmore Girls too ! 

But sometimes they give me a headache with the speed/amount they talk .....

Still good tho


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 17, 2004)

I am a boobie fanatic.  There is just something about them... so many sizes... so many shapes...

(I really wanted to post something profound in here.. but I went for honesty instead.)


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> But sometimes they give me a headache with the speed/amount they talk .....



My girlfriend watches that show...they never shut up!  It's just a bunch of people taking turns talking as fast as they can.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 17, 2004)

You know...a lot of those cheesy shows (Gilmore, OC, One Tree Hill) have great tunes on them and I've discovered a lot of new unsigned bands from their respective websites.  The woman in charge of music for the OC hangs out at small bars and gets her music from there, instead of Warner Bros...which I think is kind of cool.

Um, okay...I have watched ONE episode of One Tree Hill....and back in college I used to watch 90210...with all my buddies of course talking about manly things.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> I am a boobie fanatic.  There is just something about them... so many sizes... so many shapes...
> 
> (I really wanted to post something profound in here.. but I went for honesty instead.)



so little time?  Dude, I don't know any straight male that doesn't get mesmorized by them.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Not Neve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Freak!!!


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2004)

I watch Gilmore Girls too.  And 7th Heaven...





*braces for the teasing*


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I watch Gilmore Girls too.  And 7th Heaven...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ugh . I draw the line at 7th Heaven!!! My girlfriend loves that too...I just find it rather nauseatingly goodie-goodie like it's free-basing marshmallows and butterflies or something....  

I do think that the Gilmore Girls are VERY chatty and they start to bite the ends of my nerves but it's the rest of the town folk I like- very similar to northern exposure with oddities.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh....Northern Exposure.  I love that show.

I never really watched it when it was on prime time but I've seen just about every episode on rerun.  

I haven't seen it in a long time...I miss it.  :cry:

I see John Corbett in a lot of things these days...but he will never have a character as cool as he did on that show.


----------



## Scurra (Nov 17, 2004)

I watch the OC religiously.... It's great


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Oh....Northern Exposure.  I love that show.
> 
> I never really watched it when it was on prime time but I've seen just about every episode on rerun.
> 
> ...



Yep NE was awesome. I watched it all the time on A&E in syndication. I miss it too.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2004)

Now I have the NE theme song in my head.

I'd like to by the whole set on DVD but last I saw...they were trying to sell the first or second season for $60 or $80.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 17, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> I watch the OC religiously.... It's great



The OC story line is really bad, but I like the show


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 17, 2004)

I am not arty but I am farty
I am insecure 
I am losing my hair and mind
My life is in a funk 
I always wanted to be an interior decorator and architect


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 17, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I watch Gilmore Girls too.  And 7th Heaven...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I love Gilmore Girls, still watch it. Got into 7th Heaven when I was on chemo and on heavy duty painkillers. Later on I tried to get into it again and it didn't make sense anymore


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 17, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> I watch the OC religiously.... It's great



Yeah, I'm pretty into that show myself, moreso when Summer wears a bikini....


----------



## Alison (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Scott, and you're an Aladdin fan too


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 17, 2004)

Okay don't make too much fun of me...I'm really not as dumb as all this seems    Oh and no I'm not blonde either...

1)  I thought that labor day was a holiday for pregnant women until I was about 15    
2)  I thought that when we have the whole time change bit, that you got an extra hour everyday, and that when you turn back your clock you lost the hour everyday....guess I should have thought that thru more
3)  I turned 21 this year, and totally missed my Birthday.  Was on vacation in florida with my family, and somehow we thought that my birthday was on Thursday...turns out it was really Friday, and I didn't figure it out til Saturday....


Top that!!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 17, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Oh and no I'm not blonde either...



But you are from the South.   

(don't let the label fool ya, I'm a southerner living up north)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 17, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure enough, and southwest missouri at that..."hicks from the sticks" they like to call people in my area  :roll:


----------



## manda (Nov 17, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I watch Gilmore Girls too.  And 7th Heaven...



oh dear correy..
we need to have you exorcized.
i do believe its the worst show on television lol
they are brainwashing you with their sugary sweetness!!!!
turn away!!! turn away!!!

its alright sweetheart, we can get you through this time of trauma.

Scott...Summer is bad news! Seth needs to wake up to himself!!!! Bad news!!
I love that Seth Cohen :love:


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, but see, it balances out all the crapiness in my life! :LOL:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YYYEEEAAAAHHHHH  HHHHHHAAAAAAWWWW!!!! I'm a southerner too. 

Amanda...for pete's sake it was your 21st birthday!!!!  Didn't the bartender let you in on it?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 18, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Hey Scott, and you're an Aladdin fan too



Yaaaaayyyyy

Somebody actually recognized the quote, I love that movie. Robin Williams is great as Genie but Abu and Yago steal the whole show.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 18, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Scott...Summer is bad news! Seth needs to wake up to himself!!!! Bad news!!
> I love that Seth Cohen :love:



Of course Summer is bad news, but in such a good way.

I think Seth should have gone with the blond girl, I forget her name. And is it me or is Ryan trying to hard to be James Dean?


----------



## Corry (Nov 18, 2004)

Another thing I don't wanna admit.  I literally had DREAMS about my Canon Rebel while I was waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 18, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Another thing I don't wanna admit.  I literally had DREAMS about my Canon Rebel while I was waiting for it to arrive...



Of course you did. Read up on some basic psychology. ;-)

I don't know wether I am as smart as I think, smarter or just stupid and delusional.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 18, 2004)

When I was a kid I thought "Gun Point" was an actual place - I always wondered why people wanted to go there if people got shot there :LOL:


----------



## ferny (Nov 18, 2004)

All this talk of the Gilmore Girls and I haven't a clue who they are.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 18, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> All this talk of the Gilmore Girls and I haven't a clue who they are.



It is a really bad show stay away!



			
				WB.com said:
			
		

> Set in a storybook Connecticut town populated with an eclectic mix of everyday folks and lovable lunatics, Gilmore Girls is a humorous multigenerational series about friendship, family and the ties that bind. Now beginning its fifth season, Gilmore Girls has been honored with an AFI Award and two Viewers for Quality Television Awards, and was named New Program of the Year by the Television Critics Association


 :shock:  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 18, 2004)

i sometimes sing along to the cardigans and sixpence none the richer in the shower  


md


----------



## Alison (Nov 18, 2004)

When I was little I thought you could only marry someone that had the same birthday that you did. My parents were born on the same day/year and in the same hospital so that's where I must have gotten that idea.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 18, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i sometimes sing along to the cardigans and sixpence none the richer in the shower



I do the same! I just wanted to put that I sing in the shower and I saw your post hahahah


----------



## mygrain (Nov 18, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i sometimes sing along to the cardigans and sixpence none the richer in the shower
> 
> 
> md



DUDE!?!?! ....I would have never admitted to that. We're never gonna let this die!!!! WHAHAHA!!!....no deep blue something tossed in?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 18, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where you from mygrain??? I'm not a drinking type of gal, unless you consider mountain dew and cherry vanilla dr.pepper "drinks",  so that's why the bartender didn't clue me in.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't think I really do anything too embarrassing   but I sing to my horses when I groom and ride them.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 18, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oxford, MS(home of William Faulkner and John Grisham-or so he claims, he still has a home here but he's never around..think he's a hollywood monkey now)....It's a town in North MS scarred from all kinds of racial insanity from the 50's and 60's. It's done a completely 180 since and now has been in the top 10 retirement communities in the US for the last 6 or so years. Lots of artists and musicians around, very cultured literary town that has crazy zoning laws. Home to The University of Mississippi (Ole Miss- breeding ground for rich southern kids.) I've lived here pretty much all my life. Kind of sad but I travel when I can. 

BTW i tried the vanilla cherry dr.pepper and I thought it was okay...I could have done without the vanlla part but still tasty.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds more interesting than the little town I'm from.  I travel as much as I can too...gotta see something different than just cows   
As far as the cherry vanilla dr.pepper goes, I would definitely love just cherry dr.pepper, but I've found that some taste like they have more cherry and others that taste more like vanilla...not to bad though.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 19, 2004)

Sometimes I watch Dawson's Creek reruns....


----------



## Geronimo (Nov 20, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Oh....Northern Exposure.  I love that show.
> 
> I never really watched it when it was on prime time but I've seen just about every episode on rerun.
> 
> ...



About 7 years ago I was flying back from NY sitting next to these 70 or early 80 year old people.  We talked a bit then the usual where are you from question comes up.  

Me:" I live in Alaska and flying back there now"

Old couple:"Ohhhh you live in Alaska?  I dont know how you do it.  I have seen that show, Northern something or other.  Are you depressed all the time like that one doctor.  I feel sorry for you.  How do you live up there.  Do they really use American money there or did they get that wrong?"

Me:"Uhhh that show is nothing like Alaska.  Well a little bit but not that extreme."  

I listened to this old couple asking questions for the next hour.  No breaks just asking questions.

so now I am afraid I to admit I live in alaska to old people


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 21, 2004)

hmmm ok ok and one more: I sleep with a teddy bear  I mean, it just sits on my bed but I like to have it there


----------



## ferny (Nov 21, 2004)

It's ok for girls to have stuffed toys though. Not masses of them. But a few is fine.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 21, 2004)

that's great  that mean that I'm ok


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 21, 2004)

Personally I think people are wierd if they DODN'T have a cuddly toy. There's nothing wrong with you Mentos ;-)


----------



## GerryDavid (Nov 21, 2004)

I tried to watch 7th heaven, I seen a couple episodes, then I missed a few weeks and then the next one I seen was like 6 months later so I gave up on it.  And now, its all weird.

Hmm, something I dont want to admit, hmm.  I like some cartoons?  :0)


----------



## steve817 (Nov 22, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I watch Gilmore Girls too.  And 7th Heaven...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK here it is....7th HHEAVEN!!!!!! uke-rig: uke-rig: uke-rig: uke-rig: uke-rig: uke-rig: uke-rig:


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah I used to watch 7th heaven too  but then I missed some episodes 

My friends criticize me for smoking menthol cigarettes (and super light) huh..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 22, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> yeah I used to watch 7th heaven too  but then I missed some episodes
> 
> My friends criticize me for smoking menthol cigarettes (and super light) huh..



That must be like smoking warm air


----------



## GerryDavid (Nov 22, 2004)

warm air that slowly decreases your wallet thickness and causes internal damage *smirks*


----------



## mygrain (Nov 22, 2004)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> warm air that slowly decreases your wallet thickness and causes internal damage *smirks*



Ah... but minty fresh internal damage


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 23, 2004)

My Twin Cousins (both girls) scored some Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen game on Playstation for Christmas, I think i ended up playing it more than both of them combined. :shock:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 23, 2004)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> My Twin Cousins (both girls) scored some Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen game on Playstation for Christmas, I think i ended up playing it more than both of them combined. :shock:



OOHHHH!!!  Okay this is real bad!!! Xm needs some therapy folks!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 23, 2004)

Dress making classes or basket weaving?  ;-)


----------



## mygrain (Nov 23, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Dress making classes or basket weaving?  ;-)



I was think maybe electro- shock :shock:


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 23, 2004)

That's why I'm Mentos 

according to my menthol super lights cigarettes


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 23, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical of you - always putting yourself first and thinking of your own pleasure.... :LOL:


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 24, 2004)

Forgot to mention in my last post...

All my friends and bandmates know me as a Hard Rock lover (Deep Purple, ZZ Top, Jet...)

My Guilty Pleasures are:

Kasey Chambers
KC & the Sunshine Band
Six Pence None the Richer
Aqua
Shaggy
Shakira

Just to name a few

Ohh the Shame. :cry:


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 24, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> That's why I'm Mentos
> 
> according to my menthol super lights cigarettes



I'm hobbes because of a drunken tattoo parlor visit.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 24, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will be the first to admit that im a selfish hedonist through and through...hey you gonna eat that?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 24, 2004)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention in my last post...
> 
> All my friends and bandmates know me as a Hard Rock lover (Deep Purple, ZZ Top, Jet...)
> 
> ...




KC & the Sunshine Band!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's more than just shameful   :LOL:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 24, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shock:    ...and you are referring to what, exactly?


----------



## mygrain (Nov 24, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sammach in yer fridge?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> ---I'm hobbes because of a drunken tattoo parlor visit.


Is that the best part of being in the military?


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 24, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one was pre military... the one in the military was actually planned. :LOL:


----------

